# B12 Injections whilst abroad



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi, During our next trip abroad my wife be requiring a B12 injection. Our surgery has supplied her with the B12 and the necessary needle/syringe etc. Am I right to assume she could just walk into a Pharmacy in France and ask if there is a nurse on duty that could administer the injection for her or does she have to make an appointment at a Doctor's surgery? Has anyone got any advice please?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Hi, During our next trip abroad my wife be requiring a B12 injection. Our surgery has supplied her with the B12 and the necessary needle/syringe etc. Am I right to assume she could just walk into a Pharmacy in France and ask if there is a nurse on duty that could administer the injection for her or does she have to make an appointment at a Doctor's surgery? Has anyone got any advice please?


I have regular B12 injections whislt in France and Spain, but I have a doctors note explaining the situation which I also had translated into French, Spanish, German and Portugese (just in case)

Never had a problem but always show my letter so as they know what you have and what they are injecting in you.

Bob


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

have a word with your own GP about you giving her the injection ... (after training !!)


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Our Practice Nurse gave me some training and Dr. prescribed the B12 and I did mine myself just in the large muscle of my leg. Main thing was to change needles after you load the syringe as loading it takes the sharpness off the syringe. It's a long needle to load and normal one to inject. Make sure you also get a sharps disposal box (prescribed of course).


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I was trained to administer my own B12 by a nurse at my GP practice. Practicing on an orange!

And I self administered for a couple of years. You need to keep the vials in the fridge, BTW.

But frankly I never got comfortable doing it - I am on an 8 week cycle ('standard' is 12 weeks on the NHS in England). Its not like a diabetic injecting daily - you just don't get the practice to get confident.

So I am back to going to the nurse at my GP for a 30 second appointment every eight weeks. I bring my appointment forward/delay it if we are going away for 3 weeks, which is as long as we go away while we are both working

But if I were going away for six months I would self administer. The vials are really cheap for the NHS, BTW.

Have a look here:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4600517_give-b12-injection.html


----------

